# Machining Hand Planes/ Drawings Or Any Help?



## Larry Smith (Oct 28, 2015)

I would like to make machine/ a hand plane in my shop.  Anyone out there that is onto this type of hobby?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## middle.road (Oct 28, 2015)

All metal body or wood body and metal? 
hocktools.com has components and such, as does Lee Valley I believe, and highlandwoodworking.com has some replacement parts. 
A google image search returns a plethora of samples to view.
There are so many different styles & types it might be hard to decide.

I'd love to have the time to restore the ones I've been collecting all these years... 
(I should send them to UlmaDoc for scrapping  )


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 28, 2015)

_Larry,                                                                                                                      I moved this thread to a better place._
_Good luck with your project._
_***G***_


----------



## Larry Smith (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunbar (Oct 28, 2015)

I have made about ten of them

John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Oct 29, 2015)

John, have you got any picts? Would be neat to see.


----------



## Larry Smith (Oct 29, 2015)

middle.road said:


> All metal body or wood body and metal?
> hocktools.com has components and such, as does Lee Valley I believe, and highlandwoodworking.com has some replacement parts.
> A google image search returns a plethora of samples to view.
> There are so many different styles & types it might be hard to decide.
> ...



I'm interested in learning to make and tune a plane.  I would lean toward a metal body and parts.  I like the idea of dovetailing the base to the sides.


----------



## Larry Smith (Oct 29, 2015)

Jdunbar said:


> I have made about ten of them
> 
> John
> 
> ...


John,

Would you share some pictures?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Jdunbar (Oct 29, 2015)

Here are a few. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Smith (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.  Did you design these?  I'm thinking about making a block plane looking for some drawings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunbar (Oct 29, 2015)

I started out by dovetailing the planes.  I have since changed to rivets or screws.  For riveting I milled a row of tenons into the base and then peined them over the sides.  For the screws; tap the base put a small countersink on the sides, locktite the screws and mill the heads of the screws off.  Look at Karl Holtey's plane web page and blogs.  The dovetails create a lot of stress and are hard to keep square and alignment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunbar (Oct 29, 2015)

I find an image of a plane that looks nice and then try to copy it.  Brian Buckner has drawings of a smoothing plane that you can see how they are made and then you can modify to your liking.  Woodsmith  has plans for a block plane for free download. Handplane.com has a lot of pictures.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Smith (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 31, 2015)

I have thought about making a bench plane.

I thought I would make it easier for the prototype by machining the sole of a badly made Stanley-Bailey knock off.

This is how it looked before machining




This is how it looked after machining.




This is as far as I got.  Many other project distractions.

The thought was to make a wooden infill.  I got some thick steel for the cap iron.

For a prototype/first attempt, using a cast sole can save a lot of time.

I have done many vintage plane restorations, just not made my own plane - yet.  I am interested in your progress.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 31, 2015)

I have considerd using channel iron with wooden.infills. Never done it, bit have thought about it many times

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Larry Smith (Oct 31, 2015)

I am thinking about machining the sole from cast iron. Your idea of using channel iron could eliminate some machining and cost,  if you can find it with sufficient thickness.


----------



## Ripthorn (Nov 6, 2015)

I have built around a dozen infills (like what john posted above).  I have done some blocks, shoulders, and small smoothers, with some others on the slate for next year.  I either do peened through rivets or screwed construction. All of mine have been made without a milling machine, really.  The first few were shoulder planes made with a hack saw, belt sander, and drill press. It's totally doable.  I like to make my drawings in something like inkscape.  I will either design from scratch or work from someone else's design.


----------



## Ripthorn (Nov 6, 2015)

Also, I have done an infill from an old cast iron base.  It works ok and looks nice.  However, I would rather do the extra work instead of using channel iron because machining the mouth needs to be done right in order to have a successful plane.


----------



## Larry Smith (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.  I'd like to make a block plane.....looking for a drawing.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

